
Product Hunt's Y Combinator video (and lessons learned) - rrhoover
https://medium.com/@rrhoover/5-years-of-product-hunt-b466eece118
======
rrhoover
I've been doing a lot of self-reflection going into the new year and thought I
would share some learnings building Product Hunt over the past 5 years, along
with our YC application video (perhaps against my better judgement). :)

~~~
cvaidya1986
Do you mentor people?

~~~
rrhoover
I do implicitly as I've gotten to know talented, motivated people

~~~
cvaidya1986
You looking for explicit mentees? :)

